# Little Mowgs



## Doive (May 18, 2009)

A couple of pics of the little fella posing outside his cage  ain't he cute?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey there good lookin'!


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I love the second picture, he is adorable.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a gorgeous little guy you have there


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

awwww he is sooooo cuuuuute! how old is he?


----------



## Doive (May 18, 2009)

Thanks guys  he will be four in July. Seems to love posing for photos!


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

What a beautiful boy!


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

very very sweet!!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Well the camera loves him too!


----------



## Doive (May 18, 2009)

A few more snaps of the little man, showing his attitude! 

Love the third photo - 'Oi... what you looking at??'


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

ha ha ha I love the 3rd pic too!!!


----------

